# [EVDL] zivan ng1 or general charging question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

i have a zivan ng1 that i love and used for my first
flooded pack, but i had zivanusa to reprogram it for
my agm pack. i have a question about max voltage. i
did ask zivanusa but they gave me a short answer so
i'm hoping to get a little more information 

i have a 48 volt ng1 that was reprogramed for my AGM
mk batteries i took a 5 mile test run i hooked up the
ng1 afterword. it worked well for the bulk phase, but
when it reached the cycling yellow blinking phase the
voltage would vary between 53 and 63. for the temp at
the time the batteries should not be charged over 14.6
each for a total of 58.4 volts. the cycling between
53 and 63 volt is quick and it only goes above 58
volts for a second, but i wanted to make sure this is
ok?

thanks in advance



harry

Albuquerque, NM
current bike: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1179
current non-bike: http://evalbum.com/1581

not working [http://geocities.com/hendersonmotorcycles/blog.html]


____________________________________________________________________________________
Be a better friend, newshound, and 
know-it-all with Yahoo! Mobile. Try it now. http://mobile.yahoo.com/;_ylt=Ahu06i62sR8HDtDypao8Wcj9tAcJ

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dale,

I see no one has responded so thought I'd put in my 2 cents. You need
to know I don't have the data/reference to back this up. It seems like
I heard, on this list maybe, that the zivan does some sort of pulse
charging technique which is supposed to be good for the battery since
the charge backs off for a little while and lets the charge "settle"
in the plates. It seems the brief higher voltage pushed the charge
better but that the average voltage was within spec.

Maybe someone will correct me on this.

David

On Mon, Apr 14, 2008 at 3:01 PM, dale henderson


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > i have a zivan ng1 that i love and used for my first
> > flooded pack, but i had zivanusa to reprogram it for
> > my agm pack. i have a question about max voltage. i
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have an NG3 and I was told the same thing from Elcon about the pulsing and the higher voltages. I didn't sweat it, because I'm using floodies and I could add water if I found them boiling away. The problem is, you're using AGM and if you vent them, you can't add water without opening them up, which they aren't made for.

I wish that for sealed batteries, they'd lower the final phase a bit. Do us all a favor and keep us apprised of how the Zivan treats your AGM batteries. If we establish a history of Zivans roasting sealed batteries, we can perhaps petition them in the future to alter the charging profiles.

One last thought...although I can add water to my batteries, I still wasn't real happy about the fact that my batteries COULD be overcharging so I kept a close eye on the fluids and I found that they really weren't gassing that bad. I only had to add water once every 2-3 months depending on how hot it gets in the summer. So maybe Elcon and Zivan know what they're talking about. And then again, there are folks on the list that swear that Zivan's kill batteries.



Message: 13
Date: Tue, 15 Apr 2008 19:19:37 -0700
From: "David Nelson" [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] zivan ng1 or general charging question
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" [email protected]
Message-ID:
[email protected]
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1
Dale, I see no one has responded so thought I'd put in my 2 cents. You need
to know I don't have the data/reference to back this up. It seems like
I heard, on this list maybe, that the zivan does some sort of pulse
charging technique which is supposed to be good for the battery since
the charge backs off for a little while and lets the charge "settle"
in the plates. It seems the brief higher voltage pushed the charge
better but that the average voltage was within spec.
Maybe someone will correct me on this.
David


> dale henderson<[email protected]> wrote:> i have a zivan ng1 that i love and used for my first> flooded pack, but i had zivanusa to reprogram it for> my agm pack. i have a question about max voltage. i> did ask zivanusa but they gave me a short answer so> i'm hoping to get a little more information>> i have a 48 volt ng1 that was reprogramed for my AGM> mk batteries i took a 5 mile test run i hooked up the> ng1 afterword. it worked well for the bulk phase, but> when it reached the cycling yellow blinking phase the> voltage would vary between 53 and 63. for the temp at> the time the batteries should not be charged over 14.6> each for a total of 58.4 volts. the cycling between> 53 and 63 volt is quick and it only goes above 58> volts for a second, but i wanted to make sure this is> ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

